# truassets llc



## david

has anyone heard of this company in ohio i believe


----------



## Racerx

Did you ever do any business with this company?, they called me today and said they wanted 40.00 for a backround check?, I don't normally pay someone for the privillege of working for them...:glare:


----------



## Cleanupman

This i lke the 17th NEW company name I've heard this week WTF is going on...no one has work but everyone is getting calls and emails from companies wanting upfront money from you to work????
Nobody sees what is wrong with this picture????
Anyone who submits to a background check is crazy you are not being hired the company you work for is.....simple as that you submit make sure to ask for you benefit package....


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> . . .Anyone who submits to a background check is crazy you are not being hired the company you work for is.....simple as that you submit make sure to ask for you benefit package....


Submitting to a background check does NOT mean that you are an employee. 

Seems to be standard issue whenever the possibility of government $$ is involved.


----------



## Zoly

Yeah, I already paid two companies for checks trying to get more work. None have given me any after I completed it all.


----------



## Racerx

Zoly said:


> Yeah, I already paid two companies for checks trying to get more work. None have given me any after I completed it all.


That"s the exact scenario I see happening , Company I've never heard of spends all their time collecting 40.00 from unsuspecting companies only to never give them any work nice hustle...


----------



## Cleanupman

PropPresPro said:


> Submitting to a background check does NOT mean that you are an employee.
> 
> Seems to be standard issue whenever the possibility of government $$ is involved.


 
Per UEID...Background checks are considered "control"....
And the gal asked...How do do a criminal background check on a company???? If the compaby broke the law chances are the license has been pulled...That was UEID's response to this issue....


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> Per UEID...Background checks are considered "control"....
> And the gal asked...How do do a criminal background check on a company???? If the compaby broke the law chances are the license has been pulled...That was UEID's response to this issue....


That is their opinion. Otherwise, I work for The Department of Homeland Security! I've been vetted twice by them, as well as criminal background checks by 2 very large general contractors that had "government" contracts, long before this line of work.

I'll clarify my statement; Background checks, by themselves, do not an employee make, in any way shape or form.

BTW, background checks are completed on a company by checking the owner, partners or controlling officers, as a whole. If one fails the check, the company fails.

Also, I have never paid for a background check that was required! If its their policy, they can and will pay for it, or I'm not their man.


----------



## Wannabe

Here is how I was told:

Background checks by themselves are ok and legal BUT cannot be shared with anyother party. 

Example: Company A demands that you have a background check ran to determine your criminal record or your financial condition, Company A CANNOT give this to Company B/C/D/E or anyone else. 

You see these emails stating "we have a client that requires a background check be ran to determine if you meet eligibility to receive work from said client". This is Totally Bogus! YOUR information CANNOT be given to this Special Client without express written permission from YOU. The Company that is working for this Special Client needs their Background ran and not yours. 

*If I was a scam artist* from Nigeria I would be on Craigslist looking for YOU suckers willing to pay me to steal your ID. Then I would sell YOUR information to some of these Identity thieves and make $500.00 per record (at least that is the amount I saw on a local TV station they pay for "good ID's" ).

I would make more $$ from the scam than from any actual work. Don't get any ideas guys/gals :whistling2:


----------



## david

*hi*

i believe this company is just that a big scam,when i said i'll take the 40 out of 1st paycheck for background check i got no response back,stay away from this place


----------



## BPWY

I do ext property maintenance for the Feds....... local NWS office.


They've NEVER ONCE said a word about back ground checks.


----------



## Cleanupman

PropPresPro said:


> That is their opinion. Otherwise, I work for The Department of Homeland Security! I've been vetted twice by them, as well as criminal background checks by 2 very large general contractors that had "government" contracts, long before this line of work.
> 
> I'll clarify my statement; Background checks, by themselves, do not an employee make, in any way shape or form.
> 
> BTW, background checks are completed on a company by checking the owner, partners or controlling officers, as a whole. If one fails the check, the company fails.
> 
> Also, I have never paid for a background check that was required! If its their policy, they can and will pay for it, or I'm not their man.


 
You are referring to direct government work...and yes that has always been the norm...However, you like myself and many others have been completing services for several of these companies for many years...now they want a BC on you and your employees???? Sorry but what do they say about dressing the duck?????
I'm not buying that all these companies need background checks on you or your employees for their "client"...or the client is even asking for it...I see this as yet another avenue to separate you and your money....One common denominator I see...which is good...is that no one has an issue...unless asked to pay for the check by their personal....on that note everyone is saying no...and I agree it is on them if they want this information......


----------



## JDRM

LPS came in to the office last week and among other things that were discussed, they are going to be doing background checks within the next few months, this is required by the government. And in my opinion, they should of been doing this all along! This industry wouldn't be so saturated with crooks!


----------



## JDRM

Cleanupman said:


> You are referring to direct government work...and yes that has always been the norm...However, you like myself and many others have been completing services for several of these companies for many years...now they want a BC on you and your employees???? Sorry but what do they say about dressing the duck?????
> I'm not buying that all these companies need background checks on you or your employees for their "client"...or the client is even asking for it...I see this as yet another avenue to separate you and your money....One common denominator I see...which is good...is that no one has an issue...unless asked to pay for the check by their personal....on that note everyone is saying no...and I agree it is on them if they want this information......


Dont forget the government bailed these banks out, so they are very interested in who is working on these assets.


----------



## Wannabe

The background checks should be on the Service Companies. They are the crooks and willingly accepted the requirement.


----------



## Racerx

Update, they called me twice more and emailed me I called them back and left a voicemail stating that their prices were on the low side and that I was not comfortable paying for a bakround check without verifiable proof they actually had work in my area and requested they send me a copy of a past or present work order in my County to verify they had work here, well up to this very moment I have not heard a word back from them, I'm quessing it's just a hustle ,get the 40.00 for the BC and never be heard from again...


----------



## 68W30

Racerx said:


> Did you ever do any business with this company?, they called me today and said they wanted 40.00 for a backround check?, I don't normally pay someone for the privillege of working for them...:glare:




send over a pricing guideline first WE DO NOT do business before I see your numbers 
dont put the cart ahead O the horse


----------



## GTX63

They should already have your own personal information on file from your original app. What information should you require from them in order to satisfy any concerns?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> LPS came in to the office last week and among other things that were discussed, they are going to be doing background checks within the next few months, this is required by the government. And in my opinion, they should of been doing this all along! This industry wouldn't be so saturated with crooks!



I believe that these small steps however annoying they are will help get rid of some of the low ballers and crooks.


----------



## hammerhead

I have no problem getting a background check it's the cost that pisses me off. $48 for each person on your payroll and all the subs= alot of mulla


----------



## Gypsos

Last guy that told me that I said I wouldn't pay for it because I already knew my background. If he wanted to know he had to pay.


----------



## dac1204

They just contacted me today also. How they got my email is beyond me. 

There prices are laughable at best $25 recuts and initials, $50 maid services, $18 cyd debris.

I sent them my price list and told them they would have to pay for the background check. So lets see what they say. Said they have an urgent need in my area and vendors are flying in.


----------



## KSimple

*Pay weekly and are awesome*



dac1204 said:


> They just contacted me today also. How they got my email is beyond me.
> 
> There prices are laughable at best $25 recuts and initials, $50 maid services, $18 cyd debris.
> 
> I sent them my price list and told them they would have to pay for the background check. So lets see what they say. Said they have an urgent need in my area and vendors are flying in.


Yes their prices are low...but no wait time and they have been sending us work orders that are organized within 5-10 miles of each other. We are paid one week after complete (ie complete on or before 5/5/13 and paid on 5/10/13). The present value of money makes the lower pay a better deal....not outlaying a bunch of money and waiting 45 to 90 days to be paid.


----------



## thanohano44

KSimple said:


> Yes their prices are low...but no wait time and they have been sending us work orders that are organized within 5-10 miles of each other. We are paid one week after complete (ie complete on or before 5/5/13 and paid on 5/10/13). The present value of money makes the lower pay a better deal....not outlaying a bunch of money and waiting 45 to 90 days to be paid.


Are you the owner or the recruiter?


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Are you the owner or the recruiter?





I checked them out good as soon as they made their first post in glowing defense and love for this company.
If they are..... its hidden well.


----------



## david

ksimple your only one here who has something good to say,if they have work in a area claiming their desperate for vendors why cant they prove it,why no pricelist when asked to send they have their ad on craigslist 3 days,take it off 2 days later back up,sorry but something fishy here.they could be legit far as i know but actions are'nt showing it to me so far.


----------



## KSimple

*Response*



david said:


> ksimple your only one here who has something good to say,if they have work in a area claiming their desperate for vendors why cant they prove it,why no pricelist when asked to send they have their ad on craigslist 3 days,take it off 2 days later back up,sorry but something fishy here.they could be legit far as i know but actions are'nt showing it to me so far.


Hi;

After reading the thread comments it appears I am the only one that has done any work for them. Wouldn't that mean I have the most insight? 

I am a vendor like all of you but also hold a Bachelors degree in accounting and am finishing my Masters in accounting. With that said I can use the time value of money principle to figure out if receiving payment quickly vs. waiting 45 to 90 days and also calculate in the outlay of funds that I must make to complete a job. With all of these factored the rate they are paying is actually average. 

As for your experience with craigslist. I can tell you they assign one vendor per county. So maybe they found someone before your response, but I would say call their office and ask one of them why... I don't know.

Thanks,

Terri


----------



## KSimple

*Response*



thanohano44 said:


> Are you the owner or the recruiter?


Are you always so cynical of someone trying to respond to a question with an answer from their personal experience?

I will answer your question. No, I am only a vendor that is signed with them. 

Have a great day and I hope you find happiness,

Terri


----------



## Wannabe

As an accountant in a former life..... Profit/Loss is still figured on "Pay vs Cost"...

6 days for payment vs 45 days per payment is negligible in the grand scheme of things UNLESS you are an underfunded business.


----------



## thanohano44

KSimple said:


> Are you always so cynical of someone trying to respond to a question with an answer from their personal experience?
> 
> I will answer your question. No, I am only a vendor that is signed with them.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you find happiness,
> 
> Terri


Yes and to you the same.


----------



## KSimple

Wannabe said:


> As an accountant in a former life..... Profit/Loss is still figured on "Pay vs Cost"...
> 
> 6 days for payment vs 45 days per payment is negligible in the grand scheme of things UNLESS you are an underfunded business.


If you were a former accountant you would know that you have to figure in more than the payment itself (costs such as labor, supplies, gas, etc.) 

I have done the calculations and even went as far as having two of my published and world-renowned professors check my calculations. You should check into CEUs it would be helpful in any career! As an accountant one would know this and would pride themselves on staying on top of things.


----------



## SwiftRes

KSimple said:


> If you were a former accountant you would know that you have to figure in more than the payment itself (costs such as labor, supplies, gas, etc.)
> 
> I have done the calculations and even went as far as having two of my published and world-renowned professors check my calculations. You should check into CEUs it would be helpful in any career! As an accountant one would know this and would pride themselves on staying on top of things.


Please share your calculations. Your wisdom may be helpful to the group.


----------



## BPWY

KSimple said:


> Are you always so cynical of someone trying to respond to a question with an answer from their personal experience?
> 
> I will answer your question. No, I am only a vendor that is signed with them.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you find happiness,
> 
> Terri






The reason the question was asked is because we have had recruiters or office personell and even company owners come on here and post glowing reviews of a company. 
Their writing style and wording read very similar to yours. Thats all.


----------



## Wannabe

Income vs cost. simple. 

Sure there are all kind of calculations to make the books appear better BUT in the end its still "whats left over at the end of the day". The absolute LAST person I would take advice from is a pathetic professor, published or not. I would only listen to other business owners..they know profit and the know loss but more importantly they know cash flow....

The longer I've been a businessowner (28 yrs) the the more I realize what I dont know BUT Income Statements I fully understand


----------



## KSimple

Yes I am well spoken (well written) ... education and business background. This is my third business. I sold two others in other industries. I am familiar with business. Google net present value or time value of money. Basically in order to determine the true value of the money you receive this is a factor. The sooner you receive money the sooner you can save, sp,end or invest it to make more money. ...that is the simple version of the definition. 

As for not trusting professors. ..your choice. But my college is one of the top schools in business and accounting. To each their own. 

This is my last response....as I feel this had become a non productive/negative thread.

Good Night and Best Wishes!


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

*TruAssets, LLC.*



david said:


> has anyone heard of this company in ohio i believe


We quit working for this company due to not receiving correct pay(trying to downsize every invoice we sent in, wanting measurements of our trailer(s) to get correct amounts of cubic yards, not paying extra for hazardous materials, and just LOW PAY FOR THIS INDUSTRY). Yes, its weekly pay but is it worth it? I THINK NOT.

They work for Homestarr, formerly EnergyREO, MCS and VA. I know for a fact that HomeStarr is hiring in Ohio or atleast they was. We quit working for TruAssets, LLC and took over their contract with HomeStarr. 

Now KSimple says its worth it to get fast pay, let me run some numbers by you. 

TruAssets pays $18/cyd - decent money but fast pay 

HomeStarr pays $28/cyd - great money and paid within 21 days. 

Then turns into weekly pay after the initial 21 days. So which one would you rather work for? 

IN MY OPINION, why work for the middelman, you are making them rich and you're doing all the work!!!


----------



## dac1204

Do not waste your time with these scam artist. They do not have any work and are only collecting the $40 background check. They sent me an email and i responded. I filled out the packet but didnt send in the money, with in five minutes I got an email asking for the money. I waitd until today to respond and and was asked about the money again. I asked if they could provide active work orders for this area and she said that she was on the phone and she would call me back in 30 mins. An hour later I sent an email asking if she heard anything and she said she was at lunch and would call in an hour. Two hours later I sent anoth email and she sent on back saying they didnt have a need in my area as they had someone already (bs) and they would keep my info on file. 

Why would they try to get money when they cleary knew the area I was in, and they didnt have a need in my area?


----------



## dac1204

These people are unbelievable. The woman (Dana) called again today after telling me the other day that they really do not have any work in this area. She wanted to know why I have not paid the $40 dollars yet and that she needs the money to process my paper work.

Now why in the heck would I pay for that when they have no work? I don't know if they smoke dope all day or not but she sounded as if we had never talked before. 

DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THIS GROUP until someone other then one person says they are legit.


----------



## rickb

Dana has contacted me several times about accepting a job with them for my area. I refused to pay the 40 for a background check She said I could use my own service if cheaper and submit that. I haven't jumped on board due to me figuring some of the work involved in my area would place the pay scale at minimum wage. I couldn't upload the pdf.
I didn't see the paychart posted but this is what she sent me three days ago.
Lock Change
$18.00
Each
Lockbox
$15.00
Each
Padlock
$11.50
Each
Hasp
$5.00
Each
Slide Bolts/Slider Locks
$8.00
Each
Boarding 1/2 inch
$0.40
per united inch
Boarding 5/8 inch
$0.50
per united inch
Security Door Installation
$65.00
Includes boarding, hinges, and padlocks
Re-Glazing
$0.40
per united inch
Capping lines (Water, Gas & Drain)
$10.00
Each
Dryer Vent Cover
$10.00
Each
Outlet Plates
$1.00
Each
Wire Cap
$0.50
Each
Dry Winterization
$50.00
Includes pressure test
De-winterization
$40.00
Dry Winterization/De-Wint. (ea. Add'l unit)
$25.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/De-winterization
$75.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/de-wint (ea. Add'l unit)
$35.00
Includes pressure test
Clean and re-winterize toilet
$12.00
only on winterized properties; compromised toilets have feces or other solid matter waste present in bowl
Pressure test only
$25.00
only if damages prevent further winterization tasks
Tarp Roof
$0.50
per square foot
Initial Maid Service
$50.00
clean windows, clean counters/cabinets, ceiling fans, lights, mirrors, etc. Completed at time of trash-out. Mop, sweep, and vacuum floors;
Monthly Marketability Order
$20.00
Includes interior/exterior inspection of the property, sales clean, winterization verification and incidental debris removal (less than 1/4 cyds)
Auto Removal
$75.00
Each
Smoke Detector Installation
$12.00
EA. For clients where we automatically install smoke detectors
CO Detector Installation
$22.00
EA. Only install after bid approval
Trashout (per cyd)
$25.00
Includes initial Trashout & subsequent debris removal
Sump Pump
$135.00
Installation of 1/3 hp new pump
Drain/Pump Out Pool
Bid
per pool
Shock Pool
$50.00
per pool
Board Pool/Cover to HUD specs
Bid
per pool
Trip Charge
$5.00
All Grass Cuts (Initials & Re-cuts)
$25.00
Price dependent on state and client. Remove clippings, picking up an loose debris, edging sidewalks/driveways
Client 24 Grass Cuts (Initials & Re-cuts)
$20.00
Price dependent on state and client. Remove clippings, picking up an loose debris, edging sidewalks/driveways
New York
PRICE SHEET
***Pricing is subject to change without notice***


----------



## rickb

How do the above prices stack against other companies?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropertyWerX said:


> We quit working for this company due to not receiving correct pay(trying to downsize every invoice we sent in, wanting measurements of our trailer(s) to get correct amounts of cubic yards, not paying extra for hazardous materials, and just LOW PAY FOR THIS INDUSTRY). Yes, its weekly pay but is it worth it? I THINK NOT.
> 
> They work for Homestarr, formerly EnergyREO, MCS and VA. I know for a fact that HomeStarr is hiring in Ohio or atleast they was. We quit working for TruAssets, LLC and took over their contract with HomeStarr.
> 
> Now KSimple says its worth it to get fast pay, let me run some numbers by you.
> 
> TruAssets pays $18/cyd - decent money but fast pay
> 
> HomeStarr pays $28/cyd - great money and paid within 21 days.
> 
> Then turns into weekly pay after the initial 21 days. So which one would you rather work for?
> 
> IN MY OPINION, why work for the middelman, you are making them rich and you're doing all the work!!!


HUD pays $50.00 cyd for debris. How is 28.00 good? How is $18.00 even possible?


----------



## GTX63

Craigslist Hack said:


> HUD pays $50.00 cyd for debris. How is $18.00 even possible?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


>


I just spit water on my computer!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy

PropertyWerX said:


> We quit working for this company due to not receiving correct pay(trying to downsize every invoice we sent in, wanting measurements of our trailer(s) to get correct amounts of cubic yards, not paying extra for hazardous materials, and just LOW PAY FOR THIS INDUSTRY). Yes, its weekly pay but is it worth it? I THINK NOT.
> 
> They work for Homestarr, formerly EnergyREO, MCS and VA. I know for a fact that HomeStarr is hiring in Ohio or atleast they was. We quit working for TruAssets, LLC and took over their contract with HomeStarr.
> 
> Now KSimple says its worth it to get fast pay, let me run some numbers by you.
> 
> TruAssets pays $18/cyd - decent money but fast pay
> 
> HomeStarr pays $28/cyd - great money and paid within 21 days.
> 
> Then turns into weekly pay after the initial 21 days. So which one would you rather work for?
> 
> IN MY OPINION, why work for the middelman, you are making them rich and you're doing all the work!!!


You do realize that Homestar, MCS, Energy REO, and whoever else you are working for are also middlemen!


----------



## david

*hi*

from my understanding everyone will be doing background checks promptly by jan 1st-2014 or you will not be working in this industry,heard it through the grapevine:furious:


----------



## Cleanupman

david said:


> from my understanding everyone will be doing background checks promptly by jan 1st-2014 or you will not be working in this industry,heard it through the grapevine:furious:


not true....
There are several companies out there that actually hire Independent Contractors/Businesses....not employees....


----------



## Gypsos

I am still not clear why everyone is so freaked out by the background checks. 

I will do them when they make me and not one second sooner because I do not want to spend the money until I have to. And when I do I will use the rock bottom cheapest service I can find to do it. 

We dealt with having to run background checks quite often in construction. And most of the time the check you got for one job was no good for another. 

You want to work on airport property? You get an FBI check and a four hour class for each employee. Add a second four hour class if you are going to be driving anywhere near the tarmac. 
You want to work on school board property? You get a Jessica Lundsford Act check for each employee. 
You want to work on large municipal projects? You get to pay for the check through the GC, sit through an 8 hour class and pay for a badge for each employee. 

You need the same guy on all three projects? You get to pay for three checks and 12 to 16 hours of classroom time minimum. Then he can go to work. 

Each employee can easily cost you upwards of $300 per check if they have to sit through classes. And if they fail you get to do it all over again with his replacement.


----------



## RServant

Gypsos said:


> Each employee can easily cost you upwards of $300 per check if they have to sit through classes. And if they fail you get to do it all over again with his replacement.


I think the main gripe is that you are not an employee. 

I enjoy doing this type of work. I really do. I don't have a crew. I don't have any major equipment required on a preservation job that I don't already possess. I don't bank on the next check coming in 30 days from now. I see numbers that certain companies send me and I can make them work. If they don't work, I can say "Go [email protected]@@ yourself". So I can sit here and judge you because you "choose" to cave in. Because you are counting on those checks. Because you're trying to provide for your family. I can judge you, because you are cutting out a large piece of the pie that would have gone to me had you held your ground. Shame on you.


----------



## GTX63

I know of no airport authorities, school districts or municipalities that I would require a background check on before signing a contract with them. There are several preservation companies, off the top of my head, that I would. I don't mind several hundred dollars of orientation/gov training, bg checks, etc per sub for gov work when it is built into my margins. Nationals take it off of the top. Our uncle sam money is much larger, faster, cleaner. The nationals money seems picked from coins and stuck to their hands with the "one more thing" thrown in before they hand it over.


----------



## Gypsos

GTX63 said:


> I know of no airport authorities, school districts or municipalities that I would require a background check on before signing a contract with them. There are several preservation companies, off the top of my head, that I would. I don't mind several hundred dollars of orientation/gov training, bg checks, etc per sub for gov work when it is built into my margins. Nationals take it off of the top. Our uncle sam money is much larger, faster, cleaner. The nationals money seems picked from coins and stuck to their hands with the "one more thing" thrown in before they hand it over.


They will award the contract without you having the first check completed. You just have to agree to comply with the background check requirements they have as part of the contract. However, if you want to actually have anyone be allowed to work on the property all the required checks, training and badges must be in place beforehand.

Yeah, it chaps my ass too about not being able to figure in the costs of the checks into may margins. On the other hand, my costs for bid work has increased by a small amount across the board to make up for all the costs they keep adding to my overhead without consulting me. 

As the saying goes. There are many ways to skin a cat and if I cannot add the extra costs to my flat rate work then I will add it to my bid work. One way or another I will get paid.


----------



## Gypsos

RServant said:


> I think the main gripe is that you are not an employee.
> 
> I enjoy doing this type of work. I really do. I don't have a crew. I don't have any major equipment required on a preservation job that I don't already possess. I don't bank on the next check coming in 30 days from now. I see numbers that certain companies send me and I can make them work. If they don't work, I can say "Go [email protected]@@ yourself". So I can sit here and judge you because you "choose" to cave in. Because you are counting on those checks. Because you're trying to provide for your family. I can judge you, because you are cutting out a large piece of the pie that would have gone to me had you held your ground. Shame on you.


Being an employee guarantees no pass on paying for background checks. For example, if you want to work for the Volusia County School Board you must pay for your background check and your fingerprinting as part of the application process. It costs around $80 out of your pocket. Once you are hired they pay for future checks. When my wife applied 10 years ago we decided it was worth it because she wanted the job. She was one of the few who got hired. Everyone who did not get hired still paid the money. 

I did not understand the whole choose to cave and how I would be taking a large slice of the pie from you. 

The simple fact is that background checks for just about any type of work are becoming a routine part of our society. 

I have instituted various levels of background checks at every company I worked for when such decisions were mine to make. Most times it was simply to verify immigration and citizenship status. But if I was hiring someone for a position of trust that would give them the opportunity to do harm to the company or our customers I would run more detailed checks. 

The only reason I have not already run checks on the people working for me right now is because they are family so I know their backgrounds.


----------



## RServant

Gypsos said:


> I did not understand the whole choose to cave and how I would be taking a large slice of the pie from.


I was being a smart [email protected]@. :icon_wink:


----------



## Gypsos

RServant said:


> I was being a smart [email protected]@. :icon_wink:


Oh. Okay.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Background checks are a good thing. The problem is the amount of time and labor needed to process a grass cut or wint.


----------



## Cleanupman

Everyone understands that you can not deny someone a job based on a background check correct???
You can be sued for discrimination....
There will always be positions that certain crimes will dictate a no hire status for obvious reasons...I doubt very seriously the day care center can successfully be sued for saying no to someone with child molesting in their background, same goes for embezzling or wire fraudsters applying at a bank...
But get real for one minute...PP work is mindless labor. 
Whether you hire an ex-felon or not...the work does not pay enough to hire people with spotless criminal histories....for christs sake the companies that issue the work have ex-felons working for them...everyone is OK with that but you want to sanction BC on the BOTG that are financing the industry...listen to yourselves people...
I'm sorry but your company is hired based on performance...
When did you hire a company because they had no ex-felons working for them?
When did you check the Backgrounds of the guys at the tire shop? or the Grocery store??? You don't...you patronize them for specific reasons, not because they do or don't have ex-felons working for them...
All this crap everyone wishes to offer to justify this issue in this industry is just that crap...That is an employee mindset...
Companies are hired based on reputation and performance...your going to tell me the guy that just got out of prison needing a job to be successful on parole is not qualified to mow lawns or pick up trash????

OK shameless self promotion time...
http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/29/entrepreneur-vs-employee-mindset-which-do-you-have/


----------



## BPWY

If I was still doing the work and required to have a back ground check they'd get a copy of my Concealed Carry License. 

It cost a lot more and is far more in depth than their required $35 BCs will ever be. 
And far more in depth for a good reason. They are valid for 5 years and allow me to purchase fire arms in my state without a NICS check at the time of sale.


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> If I was still doing the work and required to have a back ground check they'd get a copy of my Concealed Carry License.
> 
> It cost a lot more and is far more in depth than their required $35 BCs will ever be.
> And far more in depth for a good reason. They are valid for 5 years and allow me to purchase fire arms in my state without a NICS check at the time of sale.


Not sure my CCW would fly. I need the ID pic retaken and I'm not sure the class was even accredited....


----------



## BPWY

Photo shopped pic.


And the class doesn't matter, its the background check that I was referring to.


----------



## GTX63

I can assure you that is me behind the goggles. 
Kidding aside, I agree with the CCW reasoning, it just won't be accepted universally as every state has different regs for permitting.


----------



## PerformanceProperty

*Truassets LLC????*

Has anyone dealt with this company in the past or recently?


----------



## PerformanceProperty

It seems this thread is mostly about background checks, with that being said I'm a vendor for Truassets and it just seems they are trying to make money off me. Everytime I BATF they cut it down just to get they're cut. ESPECIALLY on my snow removals. They've changed their guidlines about 9 times since I've been a vendor with them in the last 8 months. Most of their "account managers" work from home and do not care. I'm looking for other companies to become a vendor with but it seems they all have their cons. Don't want to jump ship because I do enjoy the work...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PerformanceProperty said:


> It seems this thread is mostly about background checks, with that being said I'm a vendor for Truassets and it just seems they are trying to make money off me. Everytime I BATF they cut it down just to get they're cut. ESPECIALLY on my snow removals. They've changed their guidlines about 9 times since I've been a vendor with them in the last 8 months. Most of their "account managers" work from home and do not care. I'm looking for other companies to become a vendor with but it seems they all have their cons. Don't want to jump ship because I do enjoy the work...


Not sure about your entire situation but two things you nailed there. They are making money off of you. They all have their cons. 

One of the most difficult things about working for a sub of a national is you never know who is cutting what. I have been accused of cutting my guys before and I just email them the paysheet from the national so they can see that it wasn't me. I'm small enough to do this. A large company may not have the time or resources to devote to chasing cut bids on the scale we do.


----------



## adorler

They just contacted me, told me they had work in my area. When I asked do you really, he said they have work like 200 miles from me! The same old line, we are growing... Back round checks are now $60.00, of course I did not pay them for that...But one good thing, trip charges up from 5$ to 7$!!!! Oh wait, winterizations are down to 40.00$.. Who the hell would do this work, god bless if you do...


----------



## Racerx

Contacted me yesterday and told me they have all types of work in my area due to their having fourteen clients they provide services for,he also let out this little tidbit during our conversation "I believe we pay 20.00 for lawns up to an acre"..:lol: I told him " I would'nt cut my own lawn for 20.00 much less take pictures"..


----------



## BRADSConst

Racerx said:


> Contacted me yesterday and told me they have all types of work in my area due to their having fourteen clients they provide services for,he also let out this little tidbit during our conversation "I believe we pay 20.00 for lawns up to an acre"..:lol: I told him " I would'nt cut my own lawn for 20.00 much less take pictures"..


I'd let you cut my lawn for $20, you won't need to take pictures, and I'm not too difficult on the QC, other than collecting dog crap before mowing..:lol::lol::lol:

On a more serious note, I may need help on a couple jobs if you are interested.


----------



## Racerx

BRADSConst said:


> I'd let you cut my lawn for $20, you won't need to take pictures, and I'm not too difficult on the QC, other than collecting dog crap before mowing..:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> On a more serious note, I may need help on a couple jobs if you are interested.


 You know it's springtime here,I just got done watching the wife outside cleaning the backyard (I was looking out the kitchen window:innocentif we were to cut today it would be easier to pick up the grass and cut the crap:lol::lol:.....................call me when you get a chance


----------



## EXTKY

Got an email from them today saying they are looking for vendors. Told them to send me a price list, haven't heard back yet. From what I've read about them on here I probably won't get on board with them. Thanks guys


----------



## ALS9386

Oh I'm a hop aboard. And we can laugh bunch of money, and waited thousand days to get paid.


----------



## Racerx

I have a price list..nothing to write home about ,I'll try to upload it this weekend.


----------



## Racerx

​*PRICE SHEET*
*Task*
*Vendor*
*Comments*
Lock Set 
$25.00
Requires 2 locks being installed. 
Knob Lock or Deadbolt
$18.00
Each
Padlock
$12.00
Each
Hasp
$5.00
Each
Slide Bolts/Slider Locks
$8.00
Each
Boarding 1/2 inch
$0.45
per united inch
Security Door
$70.00
Includes boarding, hinges, and padlocks & hasp
Security Door w/ Existing Board
$40.00
Includes hinges and padlocks
Capping lines (Water, Gas & Drain)
$8.00
Each
Dryer Vent Cover
$10.00
Each
Outlet Plates
$1.00
Each
Wire Cap
$0.50
Each
Dry Winterization
$50.00
Includes pressure test
De-winterization
$40.00
Each
Dry Winterization/De-Wint. (ea. Add'l unit)
$25.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/De-winterization
$75.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/de-wint (ea. Add'l unit)
$35.00
Includes pressure test
Tarp Roof 20x20 
$150.00
Each
Tarp Roof 20x30
$200.00
Each
Tarp Roof 30x30
$250.00
Each
Tarp Roof 30x40
$300.00
Each
Tarp Roof 40x40
$350.00
Each
Tarp Roof 40x50
$400.00
Each
Tarp Roof 50x50
$450.00
Each
Tarp Roof 50x60
$500.00
Each
Tarp Roof 60x60
$550.00
Each
Sump Pump
$135.00
Installation of 1/3 hp new pump
Dehumidifier 40 Pint
$170.00
Each
Initial Sales Clean
$50.00 
clean windows, clean counters/cabinets, ceiling fans, lights, mirrors, etc. Completed at 
Maid Service
$20.00
Each
Snow/Ice Removal
$20.00
Each
Lawn Maintenance
$20.00
Up to 1 acre 24" high
Debris Removal
$18.00
Cubic Yard
Trip Charge
$7.00
***Pricing is subject to change without notice***



Awe inspiring.....


----------



## Irnhrse5

We rarely bid anything after the fact for anyone, and if we do, we get a email from our regional stating the price.


----------



## cover2

Racerx said:


> *PRICE SHEET*
> *Task*
> *Vendor*
> *Comments*
> Lock Set
> $25.00
> Requires 2 locks being installed.
> Knob Lock or Deadbolt
> $18.00
> Each
> Padlock
> $12.00
> Each
> Hasp
> $5.00
> Each
> Slide Bolts/Slider Locks
> $8.00
> Each
> Boarding 1/2 inch
> $0.45
> per united inch
> Security Door
> $70.00
> Includes boarding, hinges, and padlocks & hasp
> Security Door w/ Existing Board
> $40.00
> Includes hinges and padlocks
> Capping lines (Water, Gas & Drain)
> $8.00
> Each
> Dryer Vent Cover
> $10.00
> Each
> Outlet Plates
> $1.00
> Each
> Wire Cap
> $0.50
> Each
> Dry Winterization
> $50.00
> Includes pressure test
> De-winterization
> $40.00
> Each
> Dry Winterization/De-Wint. (ea. Add'l unit)
> $25.00
> Includes pressure test
> Steam/Radiant Wint/De-winterization
> $75.00
> Includes pressure test
> Steam/Radiant Wint/de-wint (ea. Add'l unit)
> $35.00
> Includes pressure test
> Tarp Roof 20x20
> $150.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 20x30
> $200.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 30x30
> $250.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 30x40
> $300.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 40x40
> $350.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 40x50
> $400.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 50x50
> $450.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 50x60
> $500.00
> Each
> Tarp Roof 60x60
> $550.00
> Each
> Sump Pump
> $135.00
> Installation of 1/3 hp new pump
> Dehumidifier 40 Pint
> $170.00
> Each
> Initial Sales Clean
> $50.00
> clean windows, clean counters/cabinets, ceiling fans, lights, mirrors, etc. Completed at
> Maid Service
> $20.00
> Each
> Snow/Ice Removal
> $20.00
> Each
> Lawn Maintenance
> $20.00
> Up to 1 acre 24" high
> Debris Removal
> $18.00
> Cubic Yard
> Trip Charge
> $7.00
> ***Pricing is subject to change without notice***
> 
> 
> 
> Awe inspiring.....


:lol::lol::lol:Once again let me read this again...............:lol::lol::lol:wait one more time..........................:lol::lol::lol:$18 cubic yard $20 cut an acre 2 feet high...............:lol::lol::lol: My Favorite line of rhetoric on their website. "We strive to hire the best in the industry" no doubt they will get "The Best" with this awesome pricing.


----------

